
Argo Tunnel AAAA Record - mlaccetti
Has anybody else noticed that Argo Tunnels are suddenly creating <i>only</i> AAAA records? Given that I don&#x27;t have IPv6 support at home, I suddenly cannot access sites that used to be accessible. Any suggestions&#x2F;fixes?
======
samatcloudflare
Hi - Argo Tunnel creates AAAA records, but will still return IPv4 addresses.
Tunnels with those records will still work on IPv4-only networks.

Can you test by running `dig +short foo.app.com`

and confirm that you get IPv4 records? It is potentially another issue with
the site or Cloudflare's Happy Eyeballs feature at play; happy to help debug
that as well.

